# Alpine goat colors



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

I didn't want to hi-jack the other thread so I am making this. 
I thought I knew what my goats coloring is called but I guess I was wrong. So could I post some pics of my goats and you tell me what there colors are?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Post away..we can try and help you


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Okay, here are the pictures


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They all look like cou clairs/blancs. LOVE the 2nd doeling!! What a beautiful color! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I would say they are all cou clair. They all have the typical light colored front and dark rear. It is funny but that last picture looks familiar to me. Is she a saanen/alpine cross?? It looks like an pic I saw advertised on kijiji.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Or is the 2nd one pictured a boy? Either way he/she is just gorgeous!!!! That color is just breathtaking!!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> Or is the 2nd one pictured a boy? Either way he/she is just gorgeous!!!! That color is just breathtaking!!


Its a she. I really liked her colors also, I wish we had kept her, the 4th pic is of her brother.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

peggy said:


> I would say they are all cou clair. They all have the typical light colored front and dark rear. It is funny but that last picture looks familiar to me. Is she a saanen/alpine cross?? It looks like an pic I saw advertised on kijiji.


Yes she is that cross and she was on Kijiji not long ago, so it was probably her, Where do you live? I am on Vancouver island, in Sayward.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What is Kijiji????


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

http://nanaimo.kijiji.ca/f-pets-livesto ... QerrorIdZ1 It is an online classifieds website.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Autumn- Cou Blanc
Juniper-Pied Cou Clair
Shamrock-Pied Cou Clair
Cocoa-Cou Blanc if white neck/Two toned Chamiosee if tan or cream neck
Daisy-Cou Blanc

A Cou Clair must have black hindquarters, gray isn't good enough
Two toned Chamoisee is tan, cream, or saffron, with gray or brown hindquarters. They may or may not have the dorsal stripe of the bay chamoisee


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

It is a small world. I live north of Prince George. I always search kijiji for goats and saw her ad and thought what a nice goat, I think she was a good deal too. If I remember correctly, they said for milk or meat....... I thought she looked too nice for meat and hoped that someone would save her from the meat truck........ Are you happy with her.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Autumn- Cou Blanc
> Juniper-Pied Cou Clair
> Shamrock-Pied Cou Clair
> Cocoa-Cou Blanc if white neck/Two toned Chamiosee if tan or cream neck
> ...


Thank you


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

peggy said:


> It is a small world. I live north of Prince George. I always search kijiji for goats and saw her ad and thought what a nice goat, I think she was a good deal too. If I remember correctly, they said for milk or meat....... I thought she looked too nice for meat and hoped that someone would save her from the meat truck........ Are you happy with her.


She was for sale as a companion or meat, as she is infertile, and was sort of a pain. Though someone bought her and her sister as pets and they are working out to be perfect for them.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So if they are a cou clair with white it's called a pied cou clair? INteresting  So what would these does be called?


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Lost Prairie: I found this website that shows the colors, not sure how accurate it is though: http://dairyfarmerswife.blogspot.com/20 ... olors.html


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Apache Josafina is broken Chamoisee, I love her daughter Johari (Strawberryfields)
Red Wood Hills Ember Amicale is Sudgau
Ceasers revenge is Pied Sundgau. I think, she's a hard one with the camera coloring. Willow Run's goats tended to be uniquely colored anyway. 

broken is a marking
pied is random spots


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Isn't guessing colors fun? :wink: So much to learn and then you get alot of different opinions :laugh:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

JackMilliken, too bad she was infertile, she looks like a very nice doe. Do you mind if I ask how you decided that she was?? I have a friend that found out her very expensive doeling was infertile and it was a huge disappointment to say the least. At least I am glad you found her a home. It is hard to keep non producing animals emotionally and financially.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

We think she was a hermaphrodite, as she was always a bit aggressive and acted like a buck. And she looked like she didn't have a udder at all and her teats were quite weird looking, we also bred her and nothing happened.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

That's interesting. She came into heat?? Stood for breeding and still nothing happened?? I didn't think Hermaphrodites would come into heat or breed. Thanks for that info.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow what a dissappointment indeed.To bad as she looks like a very nice doe


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's a web sight that explains the Alpine color perfectly! http://www.alpinesinternationalclub.com/breed_standard.html


----------

